# Pioneer Network Mode Build



## nosurlife (Mar 7, 2017)

Hi guys, I've been searching everywhere for an answer to this but information seems to be very limited so I'll get straight to the point and I appreciate any advice.

Setup:
Head unit - DEH-X8800BHS
Components - TS-D1730C - 60rms - 4ohm
Sub - TS-W304R - 300rms - 4ohm
Amp - GM-D8604 - 4 channel

Question 1:
Ok so here's my planned build, is I drive a two seater there will be no rear speakers, since this is a 3 way setup Pioneer says to use network mode. Now my amp has 4 channels, 2 I will bridge which will push 300rms for my amp, which leaves me with 2 channels running 100rms, from what I understand in network mode 1 channel goes to highs and one to mids, but it seems highly overkill pushing that much power into tweeters or am I getting something wrong?

Question 2:
With my gain setting I understand that I will need to turn it down for my speakers as the amp will be giving it almost double the power but what about the sub? If the rms output matches the input of the sub does that mean my gain simply stays neutral?

I really appreciate any help so thank you in advance, sorry if these are basic questions but this is the first 3 way build I've done.

Cheers,
Nik


----------



## JVD240 (Sep 7, 2009)

You do not have enough amplifier channels to utilize network mode properly.

Your configuration requires 5 channels of amplification.

1. Front Left Tweeter
2. Front Right Tweeter
3. Front Left Mid
4. Front Right Mid
5. Subwoofer


----------



## Jheitt142 (Dec 7, 2011)

You won't need to use network mode to run your system. Run the components passive off channels 1 and 2, bridge 3-4 to the sub. Network mode is just the crossover system in the deck. You still get everything else the deck offers when in standard mode. 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeS (May 23, 2015)

You can run tweeters from deck power and rest from amplifier.


----------



## JVD240 (Sep 7, 2009)

MikeS said:


> You can run tweeters from deck power and rest from amplifier.


Good call! I used to do this with my DEH-P800PRS.


----------



## LostnEye (Feb 18, 2016)

MikeS said:


> You can run tweeters from deck power and rest from amplifier.


Came here to say this. Will be doing this in the next month or 2 with a AVH-X2700 running NVX X tweets off the deck.


----------



## nosurlife (Mar 7, 2017)

street.terror said:


> You won't need to use network mode to run your system. Run the components passive off channels 1 and 2, bridge 3-4 to the sub. Network mode is just the crossover system in the deck. You still get everything else the deck offers when in standard mode.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


So I can run a 3 way system in normal mode? Because the unit says when you're picking the mode something along the lines of using normal mode in a 3 way setup can damage them?



MikeS said:


> You can run tweeters from deck power and rest from amplifier.


If I was to do that how much power would my speakers need from the amp? Because the components need 60rms but if I separate the tweeters how do I know by how much that number changes?


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

nosurlife said:


> So I can run a 3 way system in normal mode? Because the unit says when you're picking the mode something along the lines of using normal mode in a 3 way setup can damage them?
> 
> 
> 
> If I was to do that how much power would my speakers need from the amp? Because the components need 60rms but if I separate the tweeters how do I know by how much that number changes?


Your speakers don't "need" any particular amount of power. More power = more output. Tweeters don't need a lot of power to get loud. If you run tweeters off of the head unit, then you'll want to use network mode.


----------



## nosurlife (Mar 7, 2017)

gijoe said:


> nosurlife said:
> 
> 
> > So I can run a 3 way system in normal mode? Because the unit says when you're picking the mode something along the lines of using normal mode in a 3 way setup can damage them?
> ...


I understand that but running 60 rms speakers with 100 rms is gonna be too much right? Also is there any major advantage of network mode apart from being able to set your xovers?


----------



## MikeS (May 23, 2015)

Individual time alignment per driver and adjustable slopes/xo points you would not get to tune with passive set. 100rms is fine and less distortion on higher volume due to headroom. Amp wont send out 100W continuously just as your car doesnt run on max speed all the time.


----------



## nosurlife (Mar 7, 2017)

MikeS said:


> Individual time alignment per driver and adjustable slopes/xo points you would not get to tune with passive set. 100rms is fine and less distortion on higher volume due to headroom. Amp wont send out 100W continuously just as your car doesnt run on max speed all the time.


Cheers for that, I always thought that having more power than speakers rms would mean blowing them at higher volumes, so me being someone that doesn't know the details of doing those settings should I still run in network? Because I'm guessing those settings are fine by ear or is it done to the specs of the speakers?


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

You may want to avoid network mode until you have a better understanding of how an active system works. You're much more likely to ruin speakers with poor crossover settings than with having a powerful amp. If you are willing to do some research on the settings available in network mode then you can have a much better sounding system, but it will require time for tuning. One does not simply ditch the passive crossover and automatically have improvements.


----------



## MikeS (May 23, 2015)

nosurlife said:


> Cheers for that, I always thought that having more power than speakers rms would mean blowing them at higher volumes, so me being someone that doesn't know the details of doing those settings should I still run in network? Because I'm guessing those settings are fine by ear or is it done to the specs of the speakers?


No problem, ofcourse you can blow the speakers if you do silly things like try to EQ the bass way too much = power requirement goes up quickly and speaker might not handle it or amp can't keep up and clips. If you want to try limits and see what happens buy/find cheap speakers you don't care that much and have fun.

Like said using network mode does not necessarily result in better sound. 
However if you want to fully be capable of using time delays it is necessary to use it. (unless your passive crossover can be bi-amped with separate input for tweeters)

With pioneer deck the chance of ruining tweeters is less since theres fixed limit how low you can go with crossover. Theres lots of information on this forum how to set up delays for pioneer deck and even a calculator to get you started. With that deck the menus are bit clumsy to set things up(80prs is much nicer) , I couldn't get the arc app working on android but ipad worked fine.. (slightly different model but almost the same) For crossovers you can try to find specifications for the speakers and use that to decide on where to initially set things and try from there which sounds the best. Different crossover slopes, switching phase all change things slightly so time alignment needs adjustment after that. 

For the channels to use for tweeters off deck outputs you can connect an oem speaker, home speaker, computer passive satellite to find the correct outputs so you don't fry them accidentally when getting to know the settings. Connect all four and you can play with the crossovers/time delays.
You could get a power supply to run the deck at home to get to know things before you install in car.


----------

